# Dgr coilovers installed!



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys/gals, finally had the chance to install the DGR Coilovers on the cruze. Lowered the stock rear 2'' and the front 3''. Going lower in the front in the future! 

As of right now, im currently breaking in the new suspension. So I cant really say anything yet. The car is much much more stiffer, awesome feeling around turns. Tight suspension and the firmness of the coils are crazy! 

The quality of the pieces is 100% satisfaction!!! Great, simple and easy to work with. NO MODIFICATIONS were nessassary whatsoever. 

After the 300 mile break in period is finished I will be testing the suspension FULL OUT! this way I could give a "TRUE" review on the product, As of right now I am extremely happy with these upgrade! 


Here are some of the pics from today! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I will post up more pics daily!


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks great. Looking to sell the Pedders? Did you ever get the revised front springs from Pedders? Any pics with the Pedders and the revised fronts?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey bro, pedders sent me the revised set of front springs, but I never installed them. The owner of pedders contacted me directly to tell me the new springs will be the same as the rear, so we won't have that illusion that the front is higher. I finally saw the full potencial of my cruze with the DGR's ! Car looks sick slammed, turning a lot of heads !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey bro, pedders sent me the revised set of front springs, but I never installed them. The owner of pedders contacted me directly to tell me the new springs will be the same as the rear, so we won't have that illusion that the front is higher. I finally saw the full potencial of my cruze with the DGR's ! Car looks sick slammed, turning a lot of heads ! 


How you guys lIking the drop so far? I didn't go too crazy yet but the front WILL be lowered atleast another inch ! There is still ALOT of thread on the strut to lower my cruze


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks really nice, man. Cant wait to hear the full review. What are you doing with your Pedders? I might be interested if you re looking to sell them.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im going to have a bidding contest lol, so many people are interested in my old springs haha! Still in amazing condition and they've been on for 4 months! I'll post pics tomorrow of all 6 springs ( 2 new front coils, 2 old front and 2 old rear ) 



TacoMEDIC said:


> Looks really nice, man. Cant wait to hear the full review. What are you doing with your Pedders? I might be interested if you re looking to sell them.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Full review will be coming up, I wanna test out many different scenarios, fast cornering, slow, highway cruzing, city cruzing , different roads and see how the car really reacts to it! Plus, I gotta dampen my front and rear springs to get the exact ride I am looking for ! I can see the strut bars and UR chassis braces from InsaneSpeedMotorsports.com working amazing with the new suspension ! Nice and tight with no sway around corners whatsoever ! And this is just from cruzing , iimagine when I start to really step on it through cornering !


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Im going to have a bidding contest lol, so many people are interested in my old springs haha! Still in amazing condition and they've been on for 4 months! I'll post pics tomorrow of all 6 springs ( 2 new front coils, 2 old front and 2 old rear )


Sounds good. I'll keep n eye out for them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I must say that looks sick! Even on stockies. Might end up getting more lows than I wanted.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I though we made a deal for your old pedders lol. Its ok though, I want to wait a little longer before I start doing mods that void warranty and cant be swapped before taking her into the shop for maintenance.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

did you have to replace your struts and shocks to lower it that far or could you retain the stock stuff?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

They are full coilovers, the only stock part is the front top mounts.

LOOKS GREAT AJ! Now we need a video of you stalking the streets.
Thanks for being a great customer.
Steve


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

needs more low,looks really good paint them rims though


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah bro Nice drop, and I could even go another inch and a half! Which I will be doing once the summer time comes 

gunna have my buddy re adjust my coilovers, gotta loosen up the rear end, but the suspension is a lot quicker! The Z link looks like its getting used to them quickly! 



Mick said:


> I must say that looks sick! Even on stockies. Might end up getting more lows than I wanted.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

No Steve , thank YOU for being a great supporting vendor on CruzeTalk! ! ......Not a problem fellas, let me just pass the break I period lol, another 152 km more to go ! 
Then I will post some videos haha! 

***WARNING*** The content in the "upcoming" video may contain reckless driving, stunt driving, illegal driving techniques, drag racing and so on. This program may be offensive to some viewers, rated for a 18+ audience....PLEASE do not try this at home. 

Haha, kidding....cruze time 




InsaneSpeed said:


> They are full coilovers, the only stock part is the front top mounts.
> 
> LOOKS GREAT AJ! Now we need a video of you stalking the streets.
> Thanks for being a great customer.
> Steve


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS;81045
***WARNING*** The content in the "upcoming" video may contain reckless driving said:


> what happen to driving slow lol,video tape on a track not the street dont be dumb


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I have always loved your Cruze man, i do not know why yours specifically, guess it's because i have seen it change lol. Looks great! I don't know about slamming it more, but in my personal taste i'd keep it like that, specially with all the pot holes here in Miami. Love how aggresive our cars look and now with the drop it looks like it can kick some ass!

Next up your plastidippin your wheels right?  I wanna see how they look so i can just buy some 18in's and plastidip em and be happy.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

That's why I said I was kidding LOL! I don't "speed" in the cruze anyways lol




Mick said:


> I must say that looks sick! Even on stockies. Might end up getting more lows than I wanted.





jakkaroo said:


> what happen to driving slow lol,video tape on a track not the street dont be dumb


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha thanks bro you just made my day, yeah it has changed a lot since I first bought it lol! The dgrs really made my cruze look a lot better in person! It's sits nice man I gotta say! Everyday I look back when I installed those "splitters" Hahahahahahahahahahah ! Wtf was I thinking , dam ! 




iKermit said:


> I have always loved your Cruze man, i do not know why yours specifically, guess it's because i have seen it change lol. Looks great! I don't know about slamming it more, but in my personal taste i'd keep it like that, specially with all the pot holes here in Miami. Love how aggresive our cars look and now with the drop it looks like it can kick some ass!
> 
> Next up your plastidippin your wheels right?  I wanna see how they look so i can just buy some 18in's and plastidip em and be happy.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah plasti dipping the rims black or maybe even gun metal, some yellow fogs, plasti dipping the chrome and that's all for now !


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah plasti dipping the rims black or maybe even gun metal, some yellow fogs, plasti dipping the chrome and that's all for now !


your car isnt jdm dont go yellow fogs go yellow bulbs or yellow hids


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How much suspension travel do you have left on the front?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Everyday I look back when I installed those "splitters" Hahahahahahahahahahah ! Wtf was I thinking , dam !


Ah, yes, the 'Great Splitter Fiasco of 2011'... Good times. lol


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How much suspension travel do you have left on the front?


Probably a finger, lol. Atleast the coilovers have full travel left, gotta love body adjustable setups.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Probably a finger, lol. Atleast the coilovers have full travel left, gotta love body adjustable setups.


LOL. I know what that's like. It's the price to pay to look slammed. I don't drive the Regal anymore so I might just lower it till it's on bump stops. As it is, I can *barely* squeeze a racing jack underneath the subframe.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

So my car has to be JDM to go yellow fogs? Lol , I like the look of yellow fogs with a lower car so I might go yellow or blue hids, not sure yet ! I'll be sure to try both tho that's for sure ! 




jakkaroo said:


> your car isnt jdm dont go yellow fogs go yellow bulbs or yellow hids


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Cruze going JDM :O


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahahaha ! The good ol times eh hahah 




boats4life said:


> Ah, yes, the 'Great Splitter Fiasco of 2011'... Good times. lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If you use HID low beams, please retrofit projectors or get projector housings.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How much suspension travel do you have left on the front?


I'd like to know too. Hitting bumps, does the suspension bottom out or does it actually have enough travel without any sort of interference?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'd like to know too. Hitting bumps, does the suspension bottom out or does it actually have enough travel without any sort of interference?


What, you don't like riding on bump stops?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you use HID low beams, please retrofit projectors or get projector housings.


The light cutoff with HIDs in the stock housings is perfect, no need to retrofit or use projectors.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> The light cutoff with HIDs in the stock housings is perfect, no need to retrofit or use projectors.


Just because there's a light cut-off doesn't mean that there isn't any glare. Even if you somehow managed to perfectly reproduce the light dispersion pattern of the factory halogen bulbs (despite the light source not being equally distant from the socket), you still have ambient light created above the cutoff that blinds oncoming drivers.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just because there's a light cut-off doesn't mean that there isn't any glare. Even if you somehow managed to perfectly reproduce the light dispersion pattern of the factory halogen bulbs (despite the light source not being equally distant from the socket), you still have ambient light created above the cutoff that blinds oncoming drivers.


I'm not going to argue this in a coilover thread. I've already made my points about this with pictures to back it up in other threads discussing lighting, feel free to search for them.

Back on topic.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> I'm not going to argue this in a coilover thread. I've already made my points about this with pictures to back it up in other threads discussing lighting, feel free to search for them.
> 
> Back on topic.


You replied. Feel free to split the topic and add it to your aforementioned thread, Mr. Moderator. 

Pictures don't mean jack. Anyone who has studied photography knows that your exposure has to be identical between the two comparisons in order to accurately determine what kind of glare you get. I've seen said pictures and I'd give you a nice high beam from a mile away if I'd ever see you coming in my direction. If you really think that our factory housings eliminate all light below the cut-off, you're sorely mistaken. Our cars need to create some glare and ambient light above the cut-off to light up road signs and such. Increasing that glare makes you a road hazard.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> So my car has to be JDM to go yellow fogs? Lol , I like the look of yellow fogs with a lower car so I might go yellow or blue hids, not sure yet ! I'll be sure to try both tho that's for sure !


thats a jdm thing rsx and most all honda come STANDARD WITH YELLOW FOGS not your cruze


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Screw yellow, go clear.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Wow.

Xtreme, he's right, get back on topic. If you want to talk about it, make a new thread, we're not going to keep splitting threads because you go off on a tangent.

Jak, just because it's traditionally a JDM favorite, doesn't mean that yellow fogs are any less efficient than they are on a honda. Yellow light scatters less and that's why the mod is on his list. Not everything is a JDM only mod.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boats4life said:


> Wow.
> 
> Xtreme, he's right, get back on topic. If you want to talk about it, make a new thread, we're not going to keep splitting threads because you go off on a tangent.


He replied to my post so don't direct this only toward me. It takes two to go on a tangent. That's all I'm going to say about this.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/2308-new-55-watt-hid-kit-2.html#post28398

Just one example with no projectors. Plenty of HID threads.

CHEVYCRUZE RS, how much further till we can see 'how low you can go'? I don't plan on SLAMMING my Cruze, but it's nice to know I'll be able to if I want to, lol.

EDIT to Xtreme: I have, however, seen http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5628-new-hid-lights.html#post75661, and his do get glare, so it could be that he needs to re-aim, or adjust/get a better kit. We'll agree to disagree, but please stay on topic.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> Jak, just because it's traditionally a JDM favorite, doesn't mean that yellow fogs are any less efficient than they are on a honda. Yellow light scatters less and that's why the mod is on his list. Not everything is a JDM only mod.


i guess you missed everyone missed what i was trying to say,he said im gonna go yellow fogs which in my mind means painting them yellow which that comes on most if not all jdm cars that i can think of
now if they are yellow bulbs or hids thats diffrent,but painting them yellow is jdm and sorry to say but im not gonna paint my fogs yellow just to look cool and look like a honda


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i guess you missed everyone missed what i was trying to say,he said im gonna go yellow fogs which in my mind means painting them yellow which that comes on most if not all jdm cars that i can think of
> now if they are yellow bulbs or hids thats diffrent,but painting them yellow is jdm and sorry to say but im not gonna paint my fogs yellow just to look cool and look like a honda


I would be willing to bet he meant 3000K HID's in stock housings... Which is what I rock, not for JDM look, but for functionality


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

IMO, putting paint on automotive lighting is the stupidest thing ever. I agree with you on yellow bulbs or hids, though, as long as they're ~3000k, as Limited said


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Wana create crazy glare for oncoming drivers... drop in a 4300k+ bulb color in fog lights... that pisses me off so bad... glare is horrid in wet weather from that!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Who said I was "painting" anything? lol, all i said is i might go with yellow fogs......sorry if I confused you!

Im not hear to fight over anything, If I want to try something out, believe me I will do it! Im here to support the cruze, not break it down saying a USDM car cannot do a "JDM mod". Im going to expirence with a bit of everything before I stop with the mods. I plan on keeping it real clean but still have that aftermarket touch. Keep it real simple, real clean and real low lol. And yes people, I am going lower in a couple of weeks when the summer hits Toronto, but nothing crazy! 




P.S. jakk, I do NOT want to "look cool and look like a honda" .....and........can I put some stickers on my rear window? or is that a JDM thing only

haha kidding with you dude...






jakkaroo said:


> i guess you missed everyone missed what i was trying to say,he said im gonna go yellow fogs which in my mind means painting them yellow which that comes on most if not all jdm cars that i can think of
> now if they are yellow bulbs or hids thats diffrent,but painting them yellow is jdm and sorry to say but im not gonna paint my fogs yellow just to look cool and look like a honda


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Now that i'm home and can look at pics on a full computer screen instead of my phone, looks really good.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks buddy, Going lower soon!!!! Great feeling man i gotta say! works amazing with the zlink! At nice speeds the suspension feels like a tank! didnt really rip it around turns yet trying to break em in! Iwill let you guys know when I do so lol! 

Happy everyone likes them! 

Cheers for now!




Skilz10179 said:


> Now that i'm home and can look at pics on a full computer screen instead of my phone, looks really good.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey RS, Looks great! Where did you get them installed, and what was the damage? I live in toronto, as well. Does anyone know if these would fit on the LS version?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

They do fit the LS, as well as every other model Cruze.
Later,
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Shop right on Rogers Road, The shop is called Ventura Auto Repairs! They also have a small tuning company for bikes, a lot of there bikes are in the Toronto bike show , called Frankenstien Performance.

Ventura Auto


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Let me know if you need anything, I'll see what I can do !


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Let me know if you need anything, I'll see what I can do !


Awesome! Thanks. And again shes lookin super slick!

Moose


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks buddy ! Ride feels awesome !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Full review coming tomorrow!!! Testing out the coilovers every possible way for everyone ! Let me know if you guys want me to take certain pics of anything ! Cheers fellas


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Pics of women or it didnt happen.

JK In every way possible? Make a sharp turn and take a pic of the car like that . Those are always cool. lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Full review coming tomorrow!!! Testing out the coilovers every possible way for everyone ! Let me know if you guys want me to take certain pics of anything ! Cheers fellas


does the rear go lower?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Pics of women or it didnt happen.
> 
> JK In every way possible? Make a sharp turn and take a pic of the car like that . Those are always cool. lol


Yeah, I want someone else taking pics of you in some hard cornering!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL! Not a problem! 



iKermit said:


> Pics of women or it didnt happen.
> 
> JK In every way possible? Make a sharp turn and take a pic of the car like that . Those are always cool. lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes the rear goes lower, but the lower you go, the more compression there is on the spring. I personally like my cars sitting a bit higher in the rear! Gives the car a more aggressive look, IMO. The cruze looks mean this way I gotta say. 

But yeah you can go lower with them and still be safe!


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

Your car looks great with the new stance. Thanks for showing the pictures of the kit. Quality looks great. I am a fellow CDN, I live in Vancouver. I am wondering if I can get those on the Wet Coast? I'm in the market for rims and suspension. I really want to bag it, but there's no kit just yet and its expensive. So coilovers are my next logical option. I would be very interested in purchasing a set immediately!!! HOW MUCH? I would like to have the suspenion done before I choose my rims. Money's burnin a hole in my pocket.lol.
IMHO your car and the kit look great. Thanks


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey CruzeBC, Thanks for the comments, glad you like the way the cruze came out! 

Im running the DGR Street Kit Coilovers, Got them from InsaneSpeedMotorsports.com and for sure you will be able to get them shipped to Vancouver but double check with Steve from Insane! As for the quality, top notch! cant get any better. And with insanes customer service.....you just cant go wrong! Really happy with the way everything turned out. I will let you guys know when I decide to go.....lower 

Check Insanes website for the price and the possible shipping cost to Vancouver! 




CruzeBC said:


> Your car looks great with the new stance. Thanks for showing the pictures of the kit. Quality looks great. I am a fellow CDN, I live in Vancouver. I am wondering if I can get those on the Wet Coast? I'm in the market for rims and suspension. I really want to bag it, but there's no kit just yet and its expensive. So coilovers are my next logical option. I would be very interested in purchasing a set immediately!!! HOW MUCH? I would like to have the suspenion done before I choose my rims. Money's burnin a hole in my pocket.lol.
> IMHO your car and the kit look great. Thanks


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Where did you have this done? Did you put them in yourself and have a shop do an alignment or did you have the installation done at a shop as well?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

A local shop, I could do the installation myself, just didnt have time or the space or the tools....haha! The same shop even did my alignment !




sedanman said:


> Where did you have this done? Did you put them in yourself and have a shop do an alignment or did you have the installation done at a shop as well?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I will let you guys know when I decide to go.....lower


I like the Jeremy Clarkson-esque pause- "Lowest Chevrolet Cruze.... IN THE WORLD."


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I like the Jeremy Clarkson-esque pause- "Lowest Chevrolet Cruze.... IN THE WORLD."


+1

h3llion


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yes the rear goes lower, but the lower you go, the more compression there is on the spring. I personally like my cars sitting a bit higher in the rear! Gives the car a more aggressive look, IMO. The cruze looks mean this way I gotta say.
> 
> But yeah you can go lower with them and still be safe!


Your right, same here. If i ever drop my car my rear would slightly be higher than the front.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha, I'm working on it, really thinking about a camber kit and maybe spacers on my rear wheels 




boats4life said:


> I like the Jeremy Clarkson-esque pause- "Lowest Chevrolet Cruze.... IN THE WORLD."


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We are working on front and rear camber bushings with a manufacturer right now, the other big announcement will be coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Perfect, I feel A LOT safer now dealing with you Steve, and I know I will get my product SUPER fast! Thanks buddy, Let me know once you guys get the camber kits in! 

Will you guys be carrying spacers for the cruze? 

Thanks once again Steve
InsaneSpeedMotorsports.com 





InsaneSpeed said:


> We are working on front and rear camber bushings with a manufacturer right now, the other big announcement will be coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We looked at spacers but after some thought, we do not want the liability of someone getting hurt because of a failure. Even the best spacers and adapters have and can fail at anytime if not mounted properly. 

Thanks for the kind words, gonna work on your vinyl today!
Steve


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Haha, I'm working on it, really thinking about a camber kit and maybe spacers on my rear wheels


Please don't put spacers on your rear wheels. There is no safe way to do it without getting longer wheel studs.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> longer wheel studs.


i already got some arps laying around lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh okay buddy, thanks for the info andf thanks for taking the time out for the vinyl. I sent you the measurments on Twitter today, I like white for colour, any suggestions bro?  

Thanks once again!



InsaneSpeed said:


> We looked at spacers but after some thought, we do not want the liability of someone getting hurt because of a failure. Even the best spacers and adapters have and can fail at anytime if not mounted properly.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, gonna work on your vinyl today!
> Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Was testing out the cruze today in the rain with the new DGRs and it handled awesome !! Held the cars positioning throughout the entire turn.... Really nice and firm. For those of you interested in seeing it lower I will be making the transition soon. Finally broke them in and readjusted the damper settings ( As DGR states ) to complete the break in technique .


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Never heard of "breaking in coilovers" before....

I don't think you ever answered my question i posted earlier in this thread. Is there any bottoming out in the suspension travel with these?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You mean slamming the bump stops on rough roads? Good question...


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

DGR Builds thier coilovers and dyno's each on like an engine. Also, the break in period is so all the seals seat correctly, just like your piston rings in a new engine, and so the fluids have time to go through heat cycle. It may sound gimmiky, but it does help and work.
Later,
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

eh, just following DGRs request....thats all. 

And for your bottoming out question, no there is NO bottoming out, none whatsoever! 

unless you a hit a speedbump at 50 mph......




Skilz10179 said:


> Never heard of "breaking in coilovers" before....
> 
> I don't think you ever answered my question i posted earlier in this thread. Is there any bottoming out in the suspension travel with these?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Video of hard cornering or this never happened!

Planning on doing auto x anytime? I'd love to see how it handles.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> eh, just following DGRs request....thats all.
> 
> And for your bottoming out question, no there is NO bottoming out, none whatsoever!
> 
> unless you a hit a speedbump at 50 mph......


Good to hear.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> eh, just following DGRs request....thats all.
> 
> And for your bottoming out question, no there is NO bottoming out, none whatsoever!
> 
> unless you a hit a speedbump at 50 mph......


What do you have the dampers adjusted to?

Anyone know what the spring rate on these coilovers is? Not bottoming out on a hard bumps, even if you're riding on the bump stops is a bit hard to believe unless you're running on tank-like springs. I define bottoming out as hitting the bump stops, which you can differentiate from a normal suspension travel because it will definitely jolt the motor. It doesn't have to clank, bonk, or pop in order to bottom out.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Fronts are 6k and rears are 4k, that is what he is running, the available track kit adds 2k f&r.

Later
Steve


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> Fronts are 6k and rears are 4k, that is what he is running, the available track kit adds 2k f&r.
> 
> Later
> Steve


Those are pretty soft spring rates, especially for a 3200car lb car. Those should have a pretty good ride for a daily driver. My S14's coilovers spring rates are 12k front and 10k rear and its a 2800 lb car lol.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

They designed the Cruze coilovers for the daily driver knowing that 99% will be on the street, they also can be ordered with spring rates up to 14k all around, though not needed.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Not bottom out feeling at all! My springs are perfect for street, IMO. I have my front dampers set at 25 ( both sides ) and my rear dampers at 8 clicks , I like the front stiff and rear soft, just my taste !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

The only way to believe me is to try it out yourselves , but trust me..........there nice !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I could only imagine what the cruze would handle like if I had any of the UR braces !


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Aj the car looks mint bro!

And i hope you keep your spring sale "local" hahaha lemme know!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> Those are pretty soft spring rates, especially for a 3200car lb car. Those should have a pretty good ride for a daily driver. My S14's coilovers spring rates are 12k front and 10k rear and its a 2800 lb car lol.


I've learned that spring rates are only part of how "stiff" a suspension will feel. The stiffness of the shocks will have a lot more to do with it. You could make a set of 14k springs feel stiffer than a set of 8k springs based entirely on the shocks used and how you adjust them. I'm guessing he has the shocks adjusted to a fairly stiff level in order to prevent the bottoming out.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot brother! I would love to try and sell local before anything online, just makes everything easier and faster, imo. Let me know if you want them buddy, I even have the brand new front coils in the packaging! 




Hatje said:


> Aj the car looks mint bro!
> 
> And i hope you keep your spring sale "local" hahaha lemme know!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

*Lower!*

Finally adjusted the height of my coilovers.....here are some pics for those interested! 



I went from 2'' 1/4 to 1" 1/4 in the front. 

Rear was previously set at 9" and I adjusted it to 8" 1/2 .....going lower in the rear soon! 

Springs still feel awesome and still have the factory smoothness! 



P.S. The front is dropped! I lowered my car on Thursday and I have already seen scratches on my inner fender wall ! The tires shaved a bit but nothing major lol, I needa get some skinnies asap, or get down to 17's........


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

jakkaro's cruze still looks meaner though lol! I need to powder coat these rims asap, i tihnk it looks wicked on the cruze!


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

The front is sitting good now.But the rear is still waaay too high. Is there more adjustment in the rear? How much sleeve is left in the rear? PICS?


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my DGR's to arrive. Hopefully any day now. I just hope the rear can go waaaay lower, or I will be disappointed. 
I am also waiting for my rear window spoiler and my Trifecta tune....


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks dude the front sits mean ! The rear can go lower but I doing it slowly ! There is still roughly 4 -6 " of sleeve left on the rear struts , so yes it can go a lot lower . I will show you once completed !


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

lol stinkbugged,i was like that then i pulled the sleeve off the coil,


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahaha yeah man, im gunna adjust mine whenever i have time, for now the rear is gunna sit a bit high haha! 

Your car looks great though jak, i love it! nice work dude




jakkaroo said:


> lol stinkbugged,i was like that then i pulled the sleeve off the coil,


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Hahaha yeah man, im gunna adjust mine whenever i have time, for now the rear is gunna sit a bit high haha!
> 
> Your car looks great though jak, i love it! nice work dude


thanks are,im assuming the ksports and the dgrs are gonna be very simalr in the rear
is it a shockthats threaded into a body thats what adjust shock travel,and the coil adjust the ride height is that how it works?just try putting the rear full slammed on the spring not the shock


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Finally adjusted the height of my coilovers.....here are some pics for those interested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Ok i need to get those wheels, and the coilovers.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahah !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah they are the same setup , as of right now they springs are lowered to the max , I left a 1/2" under the spring to be safe . All I have to do it adjust the rear strut and slam that lol 




jakkaroo said:


> thanks are,im assuming the ksports and the dgrs are gonna be very simalr in the rear
> is it a shockthats threaded into a body thats what adjust shock travel,and the coil adjust the ride height is that how it works?just try putting the rear full slammed on the spring not the shock


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah they are the same setup , as of right now they springs are lowered to the max , I left a 1/2" under the spring to be safe . All I have to do it adjust the rear strut and slam that lol


pull all that junk from the spring just leave the rubbers in there car will be way lower


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah whenever I have a chance to I will for sure adjust the rear, the front is sitting perfect! love the new stance! 



jakkaroo said:


> pull all that junk from the spring just leave the rubbers in there car will be way lower


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

sorry if this have been replied already but how is the confort with this coils?in comparison with the stock suspensions?


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Finally adjusted the height of my coilovers.....here are some pics for those interested!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so u mentioned the rear will be lower in the future how much more room is there to be dropped, also if u could post some new pics of the rear that be cool


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Some directly side on pics would be awesome!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Working on it buddy ill post them tonight . Just got back home from school was away from home thTs why o havent been online . Car shows have been taking over my life .........lol


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Now that you have been rolling with dgrs for over year. Are you still impressed with the way they ride and how low they go? 
I am going to getting coilovers by summers end and was thinking about ksports cause I have found 2 places in the city that sell them. 
Did you buy your dgrs locally or from the states?
thanks


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

He hasn't been online for awhile. So... I don't think he will respond, but maybe somebody else will!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

RollinOn18s said:


> Now that you have been rolling with dgrs for over year. Are you still impressed with the way they ride and how low they go?
> I am going to getting coilovers by summers end and was thinking about ksports cause I have found 2 places in the city that sell them.
> Did you buy your dgrs locally or from the states?
> thanks


i have had my ksports installed for 22k miles and 1 year and they ride like the first day.....well not really when you get bite by that low bug youll know your ride quality goes out the window


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I have seen pics of your car you have 20"s also.?
i have never had a lowered car and am not looking to break records of lowness. Lol I just want my tires to not look like there 4 wheel drive. If you don't slam it on the ksports would it still be really harsh with my 18"'s




jakkaroo said:


> i have had my ksports installed for 22k miles and 1 year and they ride like the first day.....well not really when you get bite by that low bug youll know your ride quality goes out the window


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

RollinOn18s said:


> I have seen pics of your car you have 20"s also.?
> i have never had a lowered car and am not looking to break records of lowness. Lol I just want my tires to not look like there 4 wheel drive. If you don't slam it on the ksports would it still be really harsh with my 18"'s


Youll be fine,ive driven around at a modest height with the stock 16s and it rode close to having lowering springs which isnt to far off from stock,a tad harsher.


----------



## philabraham (Jun 2, 2013)

hey bro what rims and tyres are you rolling?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

philabraham said:


> hey bro what rims and tyres are you rolling?


rotiform nues, bunkass achilles 225/35


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

All I can say is wow..... Aggressive looking Cruze... Looks great.


----------

